# Overclocking P5GD1 FM/S



## venomx (Feb 20, 2009)

There all the settings im getting :upset::upset:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

cant overclock with OEM built systems ............... like Dell, gateway, emachine, HP etc etc etc


----------

